# PPB Sat 30/9



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm keen to head out in the morning to be home in time for the grand final.

Has anybody got a preference for location or heard some reports recently.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Hoit, I'm an aloof bastrad this weekend...good luck (Sat morning looks good too). Have ya been getting my e-mails of late or am I a man of spam? Oh yeah, no idea of reports to help ya either


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ooohoohoohoohoo, bring it on 

No suggestions for location, I'm happy with good old ricketts.

Forecast looks good too.....

West to southwesterly wind 10 to 15 knots becoming variable at 5 to 10 knots in the morning, then tending northerly at night. Waves about half a metre.

I'm thinking early start - 6am launch? :shock:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Hoit,

give me a few weeks and i'll be out any given weekend mate. 

goodluck for the 30/9, would like to hear how you go.

Smurfsmug


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey chaps I'm a no can do too! But on the fish front a mate went out this morning and managed a bag of pinkies around Black Rock so they should be about the Ricketts as well. sized between 30-40cm.

3' water melon plastics and pilchard as bait did the trick.

Grant the dear wife works in the city did you want to pick up the realistix minnows from her tomorrow??? If so give me a buzz and I'll organise something.

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm in. Going to try 5-530 to see whats lurking about. Any takers?


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in, but not at 5:00 :shock: 
I'll go for launch at 6:00.
See you in BYC car park


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Smurfsmug,

its good to see you found your way across to AKFF.

Feel free to even drop by on Saturday to say hi. We should start to come back in at around 11am ish. We will be launching from the Beaumaris Yacht Club.

Guys, I will try and launch by 6am since its getting light by 5.45am these days.

Yes Poddy the spam master I got your email.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds good, I'll aim to get there a bit before 6. And I'm looking forward to a special guest appearance from Squidette who has been off the water for far too long


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Grant,

if i can i will swing past mate


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good luck lads !!!!

I've got some hot intel on Southern Westernport that cant be ignored. Anyone welcome.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

It was a beaut morning on the bay with Sqidder, Squidette, Phil, Grant, Greg and myself making the early morning start.
12kt breeze and a bit of a bump greeted us which turned into <5kt and flat by 10:00.

There were plenty of small pinkies about but very hard to get on the SP's. To my surprise, I threw out a HB on my way to see if Grant had caught anything and couldn't paddle more than 100m before hooking up. 6 pinkies in a row to 37cm had me wondering why I hadn't used HB's before.
Grant had a similar experience and commented to me, "I can't hook-up on the soft so I've gone to the hard" or something along those lines :lol:

Poddy, you would have been proud of us mate, mooching along towing a bit of plastic. The stink-boaters were most amused, until we kept hooking up.
Thanks all, it was an enjoyable morning.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Rod,

I simply said "I can't crack one on a softie". Your fertile imagination made up the rest ... :wink:

BTW have you been out looking for Fenzy replacement yet ?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Err, sounds like you fellas were really enjoying your fishing, but it's nothing a bucket of cold water can't fix :wink: . Nice effort on the Hb's Rod, odd the pinkies were refusing the Sp's as I had a mind set that if they were taking the Hb's they'd also take the Sp's. Thanks for the Frenzy tip, my Thundersticks are getting harder to find as they're apparently discontinued...and Frenzy's at under $4 will fill the gap nicely (crap hooks though). Bloody ripper gents :!:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome report gents, how deep were you trolling your frenzy's Rod?

Did i hear rite, frenzy's at under $4 bucks??? If so where and what color and size?

Regards to all Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for another fun trip folks  Squidette and I managed to catch quite a few fish on 3" GULP minnows and 4" GULP sand worms, but we could only manage two keepers of about 32cm. Squidette caught a quite big red mullet on her new rod which was a highlight. Judging by the results of Rod and Grant it certainly was the day for hard bodies. I saw those Frenzy lures last week at Big W for about $5 :wink:

I ended up filleting our keepers and making skewers with pineapple and capsicum, brushed with teriyaki marinade and a few minutes on the BBQ, they came up nicely


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Milt,
The Frenzy's go down about 3m (so it says on the packet). I got mine free with a fishing mag  
I'll be getting some more since that pesky 60cm pike took mine :evil: 
Poddy, crap hooks is right, but they were ok for the size of fish we caught.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for that Rod,

I'm almost due for another RDO in the coming weeks, all welcome to join me for a paddle :wink: .

Milt,


----------

